# ransom ware



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

one of my machines which has windows 7 just got hit with some ransom ware. I have it unhooked from the net. when I tried to start it and go into safe mode and reset it to yesterday only gets a white screen. I am not real good with computers so thanks for any help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Why do you think it's ransom ware? There are a number if things that can cause that kind of problem, including a failing hard drive.

Do you have a Win7 install CD that can be used for a fresh install, if that becomes necessary?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I just went thru one of these with my SIL's laptop. It wasn't too painful to get rid of. Are you comfortable with running simple commands at the command prompt? Even when booting into safe mode, I would get the white screen. I had to boot into safe mode w/command prompt, then run explorer.exe to get the convenience of running things like normal. Once I did that, I was able to run MalwareBytes. It found, but was unable to clean, the infected file. To do that I had to hop back into command prompt mode and manually delete it. It turned out to be buried in C:\users\myname\AppData\Local\Temp under a mess of those alpha-numeric folders. You shouldn't need to resort to a clean install. Have fun.


----------

